# Death Company Scheme



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

So here's a test model for a death company unit led by Astorath the Grim. The reason for the coloring is behind Astorath's fluff, he would kill any death company that would become too crazed by the black rage. So this would be a unit of death company that he killed before they got too crazed. Enjoy. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I really like the white scheme. You've managed to get it very smooth.


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks! Its actually Astronomican Grey which gives it a slight blue tint when it dries, so that gives it a kinda ghostly look I guess, should have a second one finished by tonight I'll post him up.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

This is nice, What i particularly like is; When people do White marines, They have a tendancy to just paint them white, and they end up very 2d, Flat looking, whereas you've managed to sustain some depth in there, making it look astronomically more impressive, And with White, you have to make sure all the details are clean, Because if you accidently go over the edge, it's incredibly clear that it's a mistake; Which is equally impressive.

Good work, Good clean finish.

And the bases look nice, I don't know whether that's purposely done or not, but it looks effective enough! :}


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Rot, and those bases are just the result of the washing : P I'll base them properly once i get the full 10 man squad done. 

Here's the second marine I finished a little while ago.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Got the third marine finished up, I'll post him up tomorrow after work as its pretty late now and I have an early morning :/


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Really like the look of these guys' paint job. +rep for them


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone, these guys are real fun to work on, here's the marine i finished last night, gonna work on another tonight 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Gah mold lines!!

The paint is nicely done and the scheme works well for sure but dude you NEED to get rid of the mold lines before you paint your models. The best paint in the world will look terrible if there are mold lines on the model.


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Mold lines fixed, my buddy lent me his 'mold line remover' and it worked real nicely, gotta pick one up lol, thanks for pointing it out heh 

On a side note I'll probably finish 5 of these guys than take a break and work on Astorath then finish off the squad.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

They look great, totaly diffrent from the usual, and they look like death company
+++ rep


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks guys! Here's the marine i finished last night :biggrin:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's the 5th marine.

With classes starting up tomorrow I probably wont be able to keep the daily updates with these guys but I'll try,

Enjoy!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey all, sorry I have'nt been posting up, I haven't been painting much since classes started but I've been cleaning up the models a bit, when I get a chance I'll paint up Astorath and the remaining 5 death company models.


----------



## beast187 (Sep 6, 2009)

Phenomenal job!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Raurik said:


> Mold lines fixed, my buddy lent me his 'mold line remover' and it worked real nicely, gotta pick one up lol, thanks for pointing it out heh
> 
> On a side note I'll probably finish 5 of these guys than take a break and work on Astorath then finish off the squad.


By 'mold line remover' do u mean file? lol 

(This made me chuckle!)

Have some rep. I think these look great I tried to do something similar (not the same color) but im glad yours came out looking a lot better then mine!

Keep up the work, but remember... School First! lol

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

What it was, was a like curved blade thing with a handle, idk its weird but it was easier than filing it down heh


----------



## beast187 (Sep 6, 2009)

It's a flash tool. Les uses them from APJ.com I think Tamaya makes them.


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Finally got some free time tomorrow so im gonna start painting the Death Company Dreadnought, pretty excited for this one  hopefully I can do him justice heh  post pics tomorrow!


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Get asteroth Painted too, and show us your whole DC Collection, very nice indeed +rep (if i can)


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Alrighty so football got the best of me today (Go Fins! ) but the Dread is mostly done, will definitely have pics tomorrow when I get back from class.


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Alright so I lied, managed to get some decent lighting thanks to some oddly placed lights :laugh: 

Here's the Death Company Dread with two blood talons (slightly converted)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And the group shot so far! (still have 5 more marines and Astorath to paint.)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those blood talons are fantastic. What did you use for them?


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Those blood talons are fantastic. What did you use for them?



They're just made from regular Dread CCW's (used the venerable dread set's and had a spare metal furioso which i used the whore right arm) and just attached the blades of some WHFB goblin swords to the fingers. I liked how they came out better than the old Wolves dreadnought claws.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Raurik said:


> Alrighty so football got the best of me today (Go Fins! ) but the Dread is mostly done, will definitely have pics tomorrow when I get back from class.


+rep Fins Fan!

oh and the Dread is looking good.


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Just doing some planning for Astorath, will most likely keep his scheme traditional red with black wings, will hopefully get time to start him up over the week/weekend


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Just finished up a banner quick for the Dread, thinking of what I should put on the banner... Any suggestions? :laugh:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Also, here's my librarian dread conversion(ish) and paint job, the banner here is just a placeholder I made outta GS till I get a real one.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

*Astorath*

Hey all, here's what I got done from Astorath tonight, Enjoy! 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

EDIT: Fixed dead link


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Link is dead. I would keep the banner simple. Maybe a single image.


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Fixed the broken link (I think?) I'll have Astorath done by the weekend hopefully heh.


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Astorath is done, if I find a good light to take the pic in I'll post tonight, if not he'll be up tomorrow


----------



## lsarofeen (Jul 19, 2010)

what is a mold line remover?


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

@Isarofeen: its just a small file or blade that takes off the crease left by the mold when the pieces of the model are made. 

Well here's Astorath, It was very difficult to get a decent picture due to his dark color without it seeming either too glossy or too flat, so here's the best I could do with my phone camera XD



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And the Squad



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I was a little reluctant to post the pics because it doesn't show much of the detailing off but I figured you guys wanted to see the finished squad  Enjoy!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Do I see "Dell" in one of those pics?

Heresy! :suicide:

On topic, models look good 

The dreadnought does look a little bit flat. Maybe use a wash to darken the skull? It's really got no contrast at all from what I can see, and there's a lot of room to make it stand out more.


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been posting, schools got the best of me :/ 

Anyway, here's the 6th member of the squad, finished him up this morning :biggrin:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Enjoy!


----------



## GhostTwoSix (Oct 1, 2010)

I have fallen in love... *Pokes at the screen and giggles.* Just joking, but those models are sick nice job.


----------



## GhostTwoSix (Oct 1, 2010)

Dell is a Sign of Heresy! 
HERETIC!







:grin:


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

GhostTwoSix said:


> Dell is a Sign of Heresy!
> HERETIC!
> 
> 
> ...


I said so up above, and you ignored it 

On topic:

Mate you've obviously got some good skill with the brush, but it looks like your colours are a bit thick, especially the white. Make sure you let each layer dry before you put a new one on, and remember lots of thin coats are better than one or two thick ones.


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey all got another one done tonight, only one pic so the thread doesn't get too long haha 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Enjoy!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

This one looks a lot nicer than those previous, but I think the paint could still do with a bit more thinning, you can see brushstrokes, and where the paint is built up.

Also, mould line on the bolt pistol!


----------



## GhostTwoSix (Oct 1, 2010)

BWLAF93 said:


> I said so up above, and you ignored it
> 
> On topic:
> 
> Mate you've obviously got some good skill with the brush, but it looks like your colours are a bit thick, especially the white. Make sure you let each layer dry before you put a new one on, and remember lots of thin coats are better than one or two thick ones.


Yes, but my quote of Heresy just seems... better.


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey all, sorry its been a pretty long while, been swamped with classes and projects :/ 

Well anyway, just finished another model, here’s a couple pics, 1 more marine to go… Enjoy

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/6831/61451141.jpg

http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/6458/53754732.jpg


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I think that is the best painted one! What about extreme highligting with white so it looks more whitish?

+rep anyway!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

pretty sick! definitely some good work going on here.

haha The jetpack things make me laugh. black wings with white armor looks awesome though. 

Two biggest critiques would be: fix up those bases!! whole feet area looks like slop without basing. And the eyes bug me because I cant really see them. I would suggest coloring them in more, red green, more defined blue whichever.


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks guys, yeah this guy was probably my best so far, they're getting easier as I do them which is nice.

As for the bases, I'm gonna base him today, it was late last night and I was lazy  

And the eyes I'm gonna finish the squad and then go back and do all the eyes, theyre all just gray at the moment, I wanna try to test on a few spare models to get that technique down, ill post the redone eyes when I'm done the squad


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

They look great. +rep

One question...if these are supposed to be marines that Astaroth has already killed, wouldn't they be Dead Company, not Death?


----------



## Raurik (Aug 31, 2010)

Just finished the last guy, squads finally done  

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/7131/10atw.jpg

http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/2462/10blk.jpg

Will get a full squad shot up when I finish basing them... enjoy


----------

